# Treating utility trailer wood flooring



## 56willysnut (Jun 25, 2010)

Replaced my trailers wood 2x12s and need to treat them to help keep them from rotting. I bought regular pine boards instead of PT wood due to $$ price per board. Original untreated but painted wood lasted 7 years.

 Thinking about using a mix of diesel and used motor oil to be able to spray it on. What have you'all used before?


----------



## Woodscrew (Jun 25, 2010)

That sounds like a nasty mess your going to do with that wood. I think it would have been worth the extra few dollars to buy the pressure treated. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jun 25, 2010)

On the farm we use burnt moter oil from tractors/trucks etc. also put it on old fence post too., mop it on and let it soak in. The lumber may break but not rot. Paint would be dangerous as its slick and you may lose your load. Also check with truckers who haul heavy eguip., they to use burnt oil. I'm talking about oak flooring, never had experience with pine flooring.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 26, 2010)

Thompson wood sealer and oil based exterior paint...Throw some
sand down as you paint it if you plan to walk on it...

I did my BILs trailer about 10 yrs ago...Still good......


----------



## Doyle (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm goint to disagree with Thompsons.  Thompsons water seal is about the poorest excuse for a sealer on the market.  Sikkens is great.  Benjamine Moore used to make a good one but I haven't bought any in a while.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jun 26, 2010)

Shoulda bought the pressure treated.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 26, 2010)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Shoulda bought the pressure treated.



Point is he did not, and he asked for alternatives,,,,,
Some type sealer and or oil based paint is economical
method for med-long term usage on his trailer with the
wood he selected.....


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 26, 2010)

My grandfather used hydrolic oil and burnt motor oil.  Never had and trouble with wood rot, but I doubt it is that good for the enviroment.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 27, 2010)

I was fortunate to get enough PT lumber given to me to redo the floor of my 6.5x12 trailer a couple years back.  The business owner across the street used 2x12x16 PT's for his concrete forms when he was pouring his parking lot.  When he pulled them off, he piled them by the street for the city to pick up.  I saw them as I was leaving for work one afternoon.  I called in late to work and started dragging them across the street to my back yard.  I think there were 12 total.  I've still got 4 or 5 of them stacked up out back.

To answer your question, I've heard of people using burnt motor oil, but I've never tried it.  Whatever you decide to treat your trailer wood with, be sure to spray/brush it on the bottom sides of the boards also.  The bottoms will catch a lot of water and other junk off the road.


----------



## tiger1996 (Jun 27, 2010)

Diesel fuel-off road(it is cheaper and tinted red) Mixed with automatic trans. fluid works great.We use to use it on fences put no longer do,I would imagine the EPA would not be happy.


----------



## Cajunjeep (Jun 27, 2010)

I have done a car hauler in bedliner.  Rolled it on bottom and top.  Thin one coat.  Never had any issues with rot when I sold the trailer(2years).  As far as I know the new owner has had it for 6 years and the same wood is on the trailer. That is loading it with Jeeps, chains, straps, etc.  lots of abuse.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jun 27, 2010)

I would have loved to be able to pay the extra for PT lumber,  (3) 2x12x16PT were $100 and it takes 7 boards to replace all the wood on the trailer.

I saved $80 by using the yellow pine framing lumber,  I'm going to go with the used motor oil to treat my boards, I will double coat the top/bottoms ends with motor oil (free) 

I found lots of info on this on google.


----------

